
Soviet Cosmonauts Carried a Shotgun into Space - dpflan
https://warisboring.com/soviet-cosmonauts-carried-a-shotgun-into-space-a9e7852c6da5#.i3eus7jzw
======
JustUhThought
Because they land in areas populated by huge bears. Old news.

